
Physicists Are Desparate to Be Wrong About the Higgs Boson - fforflo
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/physicists-are-desperate-to-be-wrong-about-the-higgs-boson/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10679276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10679276)

